# is this enough fps



## mastershake575

I was cruising through the store the other day and i came upon a rifle that caught my eye. I don't remember the exact model but it was a crosman pellet/bb rifle and the price was only $44. Few questions before i buy it 
1. is 680fps enough power to take out a squirrel ? most people use higher powered rifles but there in my backyard so the max distance i will be shooting is 10 yards 
2. is it possible to take it down from that range i said with one shot or will i have to shoot it a couple of times 
3. the kit comes with .177 bbs and pellets which one would be better for this situation


----------



## scottjes000

1. 680 is pretty slow for squirrel hunting.
2. yep but most likely you will not get more than one shot
3 use pointed pellets for more penetration.


----------



## coyote_buster

That is the same gun I have. It is a pumpmaster 760. Find the heaviest pellet you can gind. You might think that with the heavy slow pellet it wouldn't be as good but it will have more enrgy.


----------



## Bore.224

I had one of those, not a good squirrel killer, I would not recomend it for that!


----------



## Bgunit68

If you are looking for a heavy pellet you can go on Pyramyd air. They list all the pellets they sell with the weight. I bought a Gamo Hunter Extreme. I use Beeman Match Extra Heavy (10.6gr). But my rifle is rated at 1200fps with regular lead. 1600fps with the Gamo PBA. With the 10.6gr pellet it won't make the 1200 fps but it drops a squirrel or rabbit dead in its tracks.


----------



## coyote_buster

Did you buy it or are you just looking at it. I would maybe suggest something different. NEF shotgun singleshot $100 Scoped .22 $120 These would give you more variety of game to hunt.


----------



## mastershake575

to those saying its a pumpmaster 640 no its not i saw that one too but it was $25 with not scope and i thought it was too cheap plus it was only like 600fps with bbs im almost positive that this is the one i saw on sale for $45 it was the powermaster 664SB http://www.airgundepot.com/664sb.html few things to add do i really need to go higher than 680 if you guys so say i will take it into consideration but they aren't that far away and to coyote_buster no offense or anything but did you read my main topic ? i ask this because i spefically said it caught my eye and i had a few questions before i buy it

keep the comments rolling


----------



## scottjes000

thats actually a nice gun my friend has the same one he took out a Squirrel and a crow with his but one time he shot a squirrel and it ran off as I reached to pick it up.

IMO you should use a lighter pellet for increased penetration an also with a ten grain pellet your gun will have more of a curved flight path.


----------



## JohnnyArcher77

Something else you can do: If your rifle is strong enough to knock the squirrel out of the tree/get it flopping around on the ground, but not quite strong enough to kill it, you can run up and club it in the head while it flops around. Definitely save all the meat with this method.


----------



## gryd

I tried the Crosman Powermaster 664 but returned it. I shot a squirrel from close range (10-15 yards) and it fell out of the tree and ran off seemingly unharmed. I purchased the Crosman Storm XT (1000 fps) for 100 dollars and it takes out squirrels no problem. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mastershake575

gryd said:


> I tried the Crosman Powermaster 664 but returned it. I shot a squirrel from close range (10-15 yards) and it fell out of the tree and ran off seemingly unharmed. I purchased the Crosman Storm XT (1000 fps) for 100 dollars and it takes out squirrels no problem. You get what you pay for.


 not do sound like a D#$# but did you really just base your opinion of a gun based off of one shot you had with it ?


----------



## gryd

Not one shot. I owned the gun for a month. I was just giving an example. I imagine it will drop a squirrel if you use the right pellet and hit it just right. I prefer the faster pellet gun, however.


----------



## Stonegoblet

Ya know, it really depends, (in my opinion) on how you use it. I, like previously mentioned, have that gun, and have taken down many a game with it. I've kept good care of it, and made a few modifications and tweaks here and there, but all in all, it is a good all-purpose gun.


















Just keep in mind, the gun fires only as well as the shooter.
Happy Hunting!


----------



## mastershake575

allright thanks for the help i think im just going to go ahead and get it because ive been reading reviews and it seems to be good for smaller animals like birds and squirrels and like i said eariler its not going to be from that far at all after going outside and looking at some squirrels there probaly around 5 yards away


----------



## Cleankill47

If you dont mind a few extra bucks, (it costs about $70) the Remington Airmaster 77 hits a bit harder than that one, which lets you use heavier pellets without losing so much velocity...

Don't listen to all this stuff about pellets and penetration that's been said so far. With a midrange fps multipump pneumatic air rifle (the kind you're talking about getting) You will need to buy some good, meaning well-made, _dome_ point pellets.

The reason you want domes is that they are the most accurate at the proposed velocity, and they hit _hard_. That's all you need. Try for extremely close range headshots on squirrels, though. Bodyshots will just injure them bad enough that they can crawl into a hole in a tree and die where you can't get them...

Good luck...

:sniper:


----------



## honker911

I use 880 powerline and it does fine for backyard shooting my oldest son 8 found out it will kill his favorite cat at 15 yards


----------



## Stonegoblet

honker911 said:


> I use 880 powerline and it does fine for backyard shooting my oldest son 8 found out it will kill his favorite cat at 15 yards


 :lol: 
Dude, that sucks! :eyeroll: Ahh, to be young and naive... *sigh*


----------



## ccrebel

i got a 1088 (480fps) crossman pistol kit for christmas to run the cats off around the house, ive found it makes squirrels laugh at about 20ft


----------



## Kawabuggy

I bought the gun you are talking about for my son for Christmas-DON'T, AND I REPEAT, DON'T PURCHASE THAT TURD!!

If you are really going after squirrels-a slingshot will have more accuracy, and knock-down power than the Crafts-Turd that you are looking at...

Seriously, you will be very disappointed in that JUNK. Non-rifled barrel, hyped marketing claims-meaning it will not have the 680FPS that it advertises.

My sons gun cannot consistently hit a paper plate (12" diameter) at 30 feet. Even bracing on a tree it will shoot in different places every time.

Save your money, and buy a better rifle! The Benjamin break-barrels are awesome!


----------



## coyote_buster

He must not be a very good shot because I can shoot a five shot and cover it with a qaurter at 20 yards.


----------



## Kawabuggy

Coyote, so you are going to argue with me on this? It's good to hear that you are such a crack shot. If your statement is true, I would ask:
Are you talking about the same air rifle? It looks like the old Pump Master 760. If not-then your comments bear no merit.

If in fact you have the exact same rifle, I would want to know what year was yours manufactured? The older 760's DID have rifled barrels and were very accurate. The newer ones-as you can find on the shelves currently at Academy, Target & Wal-Mart DO NOT HAVE rifled barrels. Remember they are currently selling for around $43... Does it sound logical to you that you can get a quality bb gun for that price? NOT!

If you do have the exact same gun as what is currently being sold, and you are capable of doing what you say you can, I would like you to accept one of these 2 observations... #1. You need to be into sport shooting as a profession, or #2. Put the crack pipe down, and stop pretending you are Annie Oakley! Ha ha!

By the way, it is ME that was shooting this turd! Looking at the gun just now, I picked it up and now realize that the end sight on the tip of the barrel can be rotated about 1/4" in either direction-without much force! Oooh quality dripping from this thing! Even with the sight moving around, it should still be able to place consecutive shots repeatably. I am by all means a very good shot with real guns. I have my 270, and my 17HMR sighted in to put 5 shots in the red @ 100 yards. That is not even difficult.

Please go back and read the original post. This guy is looking to buy his First (I think) BB gun, and wants to know if The Crossman 760 is any good. I still stick to exactly what I said before-This gun is JUNK! Buy something better to begin with. Otherwise, buy this gun, and then realize you have wasted your money and start from scratch saving for a better gun... OR, hold onto the money you have, save a little more, and buy a better gun the first time and be very happy.

Coyote, if you can honestly say that this gun is on par with the Benjamins, or even any of the other higher dollar guns on the shelf right beside them-you would lose all credibility immediately.

So, the moral of this long post is----buy the best gun your money can get you up front and be happy.. If all you can afford is the 760 DUMP master.. well, it will at least be a beginning. And the bright side is, you won't be able to shoot your eye out because it does not have enough power!!!!!!
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!


----------



## whitehorse

don't buy it, you can get a gun with scope for about 100$ that shoots 1000 fps. They are break-action and very accurate and deadly. I bought one and have killed crows at 30 yards several times... get the PBA ammo, and you will be happy all the time. Instead of buying a gun for your backyard, buy one that is going to make you happy.

It takes about 10 seconds to break a barrel, put in the pellet, and shoot. It takes a good 30 seconds to pump up those weak guns.. save an extra 40 bucks, you will be VERY satified..

don't buy that crappy toy


----------



## Copper33

Did you just say you can "buy a gun for 100$ that shoots 100 fps"? I hope you mean 1000 fps, and to say my opinion that gun you guys are talking about isnt really that bad. I would not recommend it, but again I have heard of people that have had that gun for 5-10 years, shooting at max fps, and it kept its velocity. :-?


----------



## mastershake575

Kawabuggy said:


> I bought the gun you are talking about for my son for Christmas-DON'T, AND I REPEAT, DON'T PURCHASE THAT TURD!!
> 
> If you are really going after squirrels-a slingshot will have more accuracy, and knock-down power than the Crafts-Turd that you are looking at...
> 
> Seriously, you will be very disappointed in that JUNK. Non-rifled barrel, hyped marketing claims-meaning it will not have the 680FPS that it advertises.
> 
> My sons gun cannot consistently hit a paper plate (12" diameter) at 30 feet. Even bracing on a tree it will shoot in different places every time.
> 
> Save your money, and buy a better rifle! The Benjamin break-barrels are awesome!


 too late i already bought it a few days its a great gun squirrels have been going down so fast same with birds ive killed 4-7 of each in a few days easy no problem and as for that paperplate i really don't believe that at all its very accurate i was hittind a small computer game box from 20 yards hitting it everytime please don't judge a gun based off of your own experience alone im overall really pleased with it


----------



## mastershake575

Kawabuggy said:


> Please go back and read the original post. This guy is looking to buy his First (I think) BB gun, and wants to know if The Crossman 760 is any good. I still stick to exactly what I said before-This gun is JUNK! Buy something better to begin with. Otherwise, buy this gun, and then realize you have wasted your money and start from scratch saving for a better gun... OR, hold onto the money you have, save a little more, and buy a better gun the first time and be very happy.
> 
> So, the moral of this long post is----buy the best gun your money can get you up front and be happy.. If all you can afford is the 760 DUMP master.. well, it will at least be a beginning. And the bright side is, you won't be able to shoot your eye out because it does not have enough power!!!!!!
> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha!!!!!


 eh i was never going to buy the crossman 760 maybe you should of read MY post instead of arguing with others thanks for the help bud :roll:


----------



## Hunterdude

hi mastershake575 i am new i was just wondering how far away were you from the squirrels when you were dropping them? :sniper:


----------



## mastershake575

Hunterdude said:


> hi mastershake575 i am new i was just wondering how far away were you from the squirrels when you were dropping them? :sniper:


 not very far because it was in my backyard id say 5-10 yards around that range the reason i got the gun was because it was cheap and i didn't need alot of power


----------



## Hunterdude

cool, thanks. i have a similar gun and just wanted to make sure before i shoot. i like my gun, too. :sniper:


----------



## Copper33

I had the 880 and I dont belive that guns velocity is far from the one you guys, and if you look at the subject post "New Squirrel (Pictures)", I blasted that guy with it. :sniper:


----------



## mastershake575

Hunterdude said:


> cool, thanks. i have a similar gun and just wanted to make sure before i shoot. i like my gun, too. :sniper:


 yeah its good if you want it to drop down dead aim for the head or neck that will either kill it instatly or basically have it drop down so you can finsh it off thats what happened to me a few minutes ago i got it in the neck and it fell down barely moving but i had to quick reload and shoot it one more time it wasn't realy inhumane tho because it took me literally 5 secounds to reload and get a few pumps because of the clip


----------

